# A Haunting on Homestead (neighbor's haunt)



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I had to post this video of my neighbor's haunt. Check out the little girl's comments at 1:08 . . . too funny!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The haunt and comment were both great!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, there is a lot packed into a small space.
Looks great.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a great yard haunt - looks like it was tons of fun on Halloween!
I agree with HB - There lots of ideas on how to get the most our of your haunt space!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great neighbor DF............What the hell !!


----------

